# Tandems and Tailwinds



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The weather was crummy this weekend. :mad2: 

Well crummy for riding, we got plenty of roller skating and kayaking in.  

OTOH the next few days look to be ideal for riding-except for the strong winds out of the Northwest. And we are retired!!! :yesnod: 

Well let's see.....Gettysburg is northwest of DC. :idea: 

Let's ride home from there. :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Since it is summer now and things are heating up we went for our usual ice in the bottles and taking the nicely shaded C&O Canal Tow Path to get home. A bonus is that the tow path was very quiet today compared to what it is like on weekends.

Then a bit of MUT and we are home just short of a century (we rode our half bikes to the store to pick up dinner; getting a couple more miles).

Of course the best part of the whole day is that we get to ride back and pick up the car tomorrow!


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

That looks like a dream ride. I hope you find a strong Southeast wind tomorrow.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Man, I could really go for some of that Retirement stuff! Keep enjoying yourselves.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bsdc said:


> That looks like a dream ride. I hope you find a strong Southeast wind tomorrow.


It was another beautiful day.

No tail winds but the headwinds were not too bad; only about 10 mph.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

MB1 said:


> It was another beautiful day.
> 
> No tail winds but the headwinds were not too bad; only about 10 mph.


You got things reversed. Tandem the headwinds and half-bike the tail winds.


----------



## mav6162005 (Mar 17, 2009)

Great photos...thank for sharing....


----------

